# Trying out the thumb down butterfly release



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

About two weeks ago I dislocated my right thumb when I was changing out a tractor implement... so I am going to try out the upside down thumb hold that most people use, because the angle allows for less tension on the joints....

This is my second time at trying it out... I used it several years ago as well, but gave it up in favor or the thumb up hold style...

So far it seems to be working okay... hopefully in a few days I'll get some time to give it a try during the day and at longer distances..


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

That's awesome Bill... Great shooting as per. I like the challenge of shooting the match out too.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Ouch! Heal fast Bill, and be careful with those digits!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, just so I understand what is happening here:

1) it is pitch black
2) you dislocated your thumb 
3) you completely flipped your release upside-down
4) you are still lighting and putting out matches, just not without the occasional miss.

Really?? Haha, if I shot like that I would probably pee on all my slingshots, pour gasoline on them and dance around them while they burned, and never pick up a shooter again. But that's just me.

Be well and heal fast,
SF


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Heal fast Master Bill and show us some "real" marksmanship.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing shooting!!!! I suspect you could light matches if you held the fork in your toes and drew back with your teeth!!! Way to go ... you are an inspiration as always.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I always have enjoyed your videos Bill ! I love watching them. You need to do more. Besides , it will be good therapy for your thumb . :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree with Treefork only for heck sakes invest in some lights so we can see what's going on.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope your thumb heals fast; I'll bet that really hurt when it happened!

Excellent shooting. Do you have any good pictures of the alien menace? I saw another video where you were shooting it, talking about how the head is offset from the handle so you can keep the wrist straight, sounds very interesting.

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Bill,

I wish for you to be well soon!
- Although, judging from your shooting,
to most humans you already seem to be
perfectly fine! 

Anyway - why not hurt in a Rolls-Royce?

But still my girls are not allowed to
dislocate their thumbs! It just hurts
too badly!

Be well! Kind regards,

Be


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry about your thumb Bill. But, on the other hand I have not seen you have that much fun shooting in a while.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Always fun to see you shoot! 
Also, I shot Greywolfs Alien Menace at the MWST and I really liked it.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Ok, just so I understand what is happening here:
> 
> 1) it is pitch black
> 2) you dislocated your thumb
> ...


HahahahaaahahaahaaHHaaAAA! WTF? Why waste the pee, if you are just going to light em on fire?!?! LOL That is funny Zhit, Angey!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

My thumb is all the way up :thumbsup: for thumb down "fly"!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill, that is some great shooting. Glad to see you back on video.

I do agree with Wingshooter...maybe a light bulb or 2...just a thought :rofl: .

As a fan of the longdraw, I would like to see how you are holding the pouch with a thumb down grip. To me, the thumb up feels very natural, but I'm always looking for a way to get better and I just can't get my head around the thumb down grip.

Heal fast...the ECST and MWST are coming soon!!

Todd


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't understand how you can do that ..... I can't even see the match head :- )

Great shooting as always from you.

wll


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Your shooting-skills are really impressive, get well soon mate!

All the best

Luke


----------

